

Inside China’s Genome Factory - interconnector
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/511051/inside-chinas-genome-factory/

======
anigbrowl
This is pretty embarrassing, frankly. Because once g3ene sequencing gets
cheap, the money is not in sequencing different species, but in differential
genomics on the same species.In the US genomics is friven by the hope of
multibillion dollar drug discovery revenues or patents because of this idiot
direct-to-consumer marketing of pharmaceuticals. In no other country do I know
of so much money spent on selling products to people who are unqualified to
buy them. Meantime the real (commercial and scientific) prize of
individualized diagnostics and treatment is being ignored.

~~~
streptomycin
I'm not sure why you think there is little research on personalized medicine
in the US? There is tons. It's just turning out to be much more difficult than
was originally hoped (see: results from GWAS studies, etc.).

~~~
anigbrowl
Sorry, I was unclear. What I meant was that we don't seem to be going all-in
on it like the Chinese are. I don't think we can do personalized medicine now,
because we don't have sufficiently large sample sets for comparison or
sufficiently fast comparators. And i know there is a lot of research going on
to improve that, but don't feel we are being sufficiently aggressive about it.

------
ximeng
"“BGI has scaled up very impressively,” says Eric Lander, director of the
Broad Institute in Cambridge, Massachusetts, which operates the largest
academic DNA sequencing center in the United States. “But I think that
absolute scale is much less important than what you do with it.”"

Why wouldn't those 4000 people would figure out what to do with the data?
Surely without the data it's hard to even get started?

~~~
fspeech
Sour grapes?

------
carlosgg
Business Week also did a profile on BGI

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-07/bgis-
young-c...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-07/bgis-young-
chinese-scientists-will-map-any-genome)

